#  > De Moderne Marokkaanse Vrouw >  > Marokkaanse Cuisine >  India: garnalen curry

## Olive Yao

.
*Indiase garnalen curry*

garnalen, half pond

1 ui

2 eetlepels cocos

2  4 teentjes knoflook
2 theelepels kerrie
2 theelepels paprikapoeder
 theelepel gemberpoeder
2 theelepels ketoembar
1 theelepel komijn
mespuntje cayennepeper

1 dl sinaasappelsap
1 eetlepel citroensap


Week de cocos in wat sinaasappelsap.

Hak ui fijn en fruit zachtjes in boter.

Meng de kruiden en specerijen.
(Ik laat komijn weg en ipv gemberpoeder neem ik gember. Niet teveel knoflook, past hier niet bij).

Doe de cocos erbij.

Voeg het toe aan de zachtfruitende ui. Beetje voorzichtig omscheppen en roeren.

Dan de sapjes erbij, die je in magnetron hebt voorverwarmd. Limoensap kan ook.

Tot kookpunt en dan de garnalen erbij en laten garen of heet worden.

Met rijst en een gerecht met yoghurt.

----------


## soussia

Lekker tnx!

----------


## Olive Yao

> Lekker tnx!


 :duim: 
Lang niet gemaakt, zin om het weer eens te maken.

----------


## ProudMommy.

Bedankt.

----------


## FANTACHAT

Copy paste pff

----------

